# LOL Is it wrong that I'm a male and I shave my legs?



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's the thing, I'm Asian and usually Asian guys don't have that much hair. But in my case, I have GORILLA LEGS...but next to no hair on my arms or body or anywhere else.

So I shaved my legs for the summer.

Is there something wrong with that? -_- I bet Im the only guy on this forum to have shaved his legs.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> depends what you shave them for? :um


Well it's hot here in Canada in the summer.

So I'd like to wear shorts without exposing my ugly furbie legs. lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

no. i do the same. it's a very manly thing to do. i do it for comfort reasons in the summer; as you do. but i also don't shave it, i buzz it.


----------



## Teehee (Aug 7, 2005)

steelmyhead said:


> can you grow a beard too? I've always wanted to, but I can't (I'm asian)
> 
> I have no opinion on male leg shaving.


Sort of. I got a little goatee going on, but not enough hair for a full out beard.  Not that I want one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is something that I think one can easily make cracks about but in all honestly more guys do this kind of thing than will admit. Bodybuilders & surfers or beach folk for example are regulars of shaving & not just legs but the chest & back as well. Obviously most guys aren't inclined to be the hairy dude at the beach. Anyway I think so long as you don't discuss it then you're fine


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

it's pretty girly.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i'm a beach guy and i go to the gym.


----------



## cosmikdebris (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't shave my legs, but if i had super hairy legs like robin williams hairy then i would consider it, or just wear pants all the time.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Gal here. I definitely think more guys should do that.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't shave my legs but would like to, I am afraid of family opinions and the idea that once I start it will just grow back even hairier. Honestly though if it was up to me I would have no hair except on my head, can't stand hair for some reason. Actually I wish I didn't have to deal with head hair either, but I do not like the bald look so I'll keep it.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Teehee said:


> Is there something wrong with that?


Not at all. Do what _YOU_ want to do. Screw everyone else, even if your view is the minority amongst other men. I've never understand why so many guys go out of their way to uphold the "macho" stigma. I really think homophobia is the root of it all.

The only hair I want is on my head and eyebrows/lashes. Everything else I keep well groomed. And when I say everything, I mean _everything_. I would like to keep it all shaved, but honestly, it's just way too time consuming and costy (Razors are f'n expensive!). So as an alternative, I run the buzzer over my arms and legs every 2-3 weeks. I use my electric shaver to do my chest, stomach and pubic area every other day or so.

I have and do shave my legs from time to time though. It's a nice feeling actually. I like it. The only problem is a day or two later, I get a lot of red irritation bumps. That's another reason why I usually just buzz it instead of shaving completely.

I would love to get all my body hair permanently removed. But I'm not sure if the technology is quite up to par yet for that sort of thing.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I'm a girl, but I don't think there's anything wrong with guys shaving. Whatever makes you comfortable. If I were a guy I don't think I could stand being hairy lol.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

I shave my chest


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

SilentLoner said:


> Gal here. I definitely think more guys should do that.


:lol I found this post kind of funny.

If it bothers you that much go ahead and shave it. Seems like too much work for me and I think I would look odd without any leg hair.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm I have Robin Williams/furbie/Hobbit/Frodo/wookie legs. Tried waxing a coupla times... felt pretty awesome (after the first few days right after waxing), but found it hard to keep up the cover story that I was a biker because well... I didn't even have a bike at the time :lol. And it was expensive. Anyway shaving is too much effort/hassle for me and its winter know so I need all the insulation I can get so I let my legs forest-ify .


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't understand why.. guys are just supposed to be hairy (I am a girl btw). I honestly don't think I have noticed that Asian males are so hairless that it would be logical to shave your legs if you had more hair than average.

However, I have have gotten my husband to wax his unibrow since we first started dating, and while he has never had much chest hair, it grows around his nipples and i thought it looked funny so I got him waxing that too lol. What can I say? I figure if I have to wax all the time, he can at least do that.

I don't consider men grooming themselves like that 'girly' but I do think the leg thing is kinda odd, only because I would notice a guy with hairless legs. I would assume he was a hardcore swimmer, or too young to grow any, lol.

I saw this girl on the subway the other day and she had more leg hair than my husband, so in the end, i guess it really doesn't matter. (she really messed with my head, she was dressed so girly and had a skirt and heels on... and then these hairy man legs!)


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

Futures said:


> The only hair I want is on my head and eyebrows/lashes. Everything else I keep well groomed. And when I say everything, I mean _everything_. I would like to keep it all shaved, but honestly, it's just way too time consuming and costy (Razors are f'n expensive!). So as an alternative, I run the buzzer over my arms and legs every 2-3 weeks. I use my electric shaver to do my chest, stomach and pubic area every other day or so.


Wow- you need to start waxing. So much less work....


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I gave this a shot about 2 months ago...well let me tell you I can't wait till my leg hair grows back to how it used to be. I will admit my legs did look sexy cause I have somewhat long and thick muscular legs but I felt so uncomfortable. Every time I wore shorts I felt like people where staring and thinking "wow he shaves his legs?" or something among those lines. It also bothered me that sometimes my legs would look smoother than a womans...creepy.

I'll keep my arm, leg, and chest hair...my pubic I trim every chance I get. Too much is just disgusting.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A guy who likes my daughter shaved his legs for her as a birthday gift, because she had commented in class about not liking hairy legs on guys. Weird I thought, but at least he was paying attention and gave her something she wanted!


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Do whatever you want to do.

And I definitely think shaved legs look better on guys than hairy ones.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I like it when guys are bold enough to not have hangups about something like this. It shows they're confident and secure in their masculinity. Honestly, it's your body. Do what you want with it.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

The funny thing for me is that I don't grow much hair on my legs so it LOOKS like I shave them. I have to explain to people that I am not a bodybuilder or part of a group of designers on TLC. My knees have a bit of hair on them. I am part Cherokee and we don't really grow much hair, except on our heads. lol


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Crystalline said:


> I like it when guys are bold enough to not have hangups about something like this. It shows they're confident and secure in their masculinity. Honestly, it's your body. Do what you want with it.


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Nice work trying to re-define masculinity in a veiled attempt to manipulate men's thoughts into shaving their legs - not gonna happen.

I guess you could go further and say that if we cut off our own testicles and not have any 'hang-ups' about it; that it would be 'masculine'?

It is no wonder why so many girls complain that the only men they are interested in turn out to be gay.

(no offense to OP, I do not think you are gay- just making social commentary)

OP, just do what you want, dont do it just because other people think it is more attractive. Me, I'm keeping my hairy legs, and if I had a gf and she doesnt like my hairy legs **post edited by moderator**


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

Teehee said:


> Here's the thing, I'm Asian and usually Asian guys don't have that much hair. But in my case, I have GORILLA LEGS...but next to no hair on my arms or body or anywhere else.
> 
> So I shaved my legs for the summer.
> 
> Is there something wrong with that? -_- I bet Im the only guy on this forum to have shaved his legs.


only women should shave their legs


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing is wrong with guys shaving. Lots of guys on my swim team shave to make themselves faster in the water.


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

nihlanth1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Nice work trying to re-define masculinity in a veiled attempt to manipulate men's thoughts into shaving their legs - not gonna happen.
> 
> I guess you could go further and say that if we cut off our own testicles and not have any 'hang-ups' about it; that it would be 'masculine'?


Oh don't be ridiculous- it wasn't all that long ago that men wore tights and tons of other now feminine things...

Self mutilation/amputation of parts isn't exactly a reasonable argument either. You just sound foolish.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I shaved my back hair for the first time yesterday. I might as well put on a dress, eh?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I think it would be kind of weird to have your legs shaven but still have pubes. While you're at it why don't you just shave your whole body? Where do you stop? It just seems like too much work for me. I live by the beach and actually work at the beach now. It seems like some guys really do shave their chest, legs, and everything else. I couldn't get into that. You're already assaulting your face with a razor all week and now you have to do it to your whole body? Too much work against nature. 

BTW, I don't mind if girls have hair on their bodies. I liked a girl with hairy armpits.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

nihlanth1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> Nice work trying to re-define masculinity in a veiled attempt to manipulate men's thoughts into shaving their legs - not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Nice work attempting to bait me and misconstruing what I meant - completely  Go ahead and keep your leg hair, it obviously does so much to define your manhood.

FYI my ex had hangups about his own legs being too hairy (for a mixed Asian, they would be normal for a white guy). I told him I hadn't noticed at all, and honestly didn't see anything wrong with them. Even if he had been twice as hairy there I wouldn't have cared.

Anyone who lets themselves be excessively dictated to by what society considers the "traditional" hallmarks of gender, at the expense of their true desires, is less of the kind of person I respect. Understand now?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with it. 
I admire a guy who does stuff like this. I think more guys should!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

some sportsmen do - swimmers, bicyclists, maybe even runners. Hair causes drag.

I have always wondered about my arms and legs - does hair block tanning ability? :lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I have no problem with anyone shaving their legs (I shouldn't have to stress this), but does it really make you swim faster or ride your bike faster? How much drag does it actually cause?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't mind when guys wear makeup so this doesn't bother me at all but personally I wouldn't do it. I like being hairy like a gorilla, it's a man thing. LOL


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I shave EVERYWHERE lol...except my legs strangely :con


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

whats weird is that youre asian and have hairy legs


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm a girl and I don't see the problem with guys shaving although I do love hairy arms on men.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I like hairy gorilla men.


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

my bf has a lot of body hair and i like it cause he seems so manly but if you're comfortable shaving YOUR legs it's fine too.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't get how some girls like men with hair and some like men without hair. For a guy, I am pretty sure none of us would like a girl with hairy legs. How come women have such different views on this hair issue? Is it that some women like men who are more feminine, or "sensitive"? It is like men can shave or not shave and still be men and be attractive. Yet women HAVE to shave or else they just look disgusting...anyone get what I am trying to say? Like a girl would never make a thread "LOL Is it wrong that I'm a female and I never shave my legs?" cause then everyone would be like "uggh wtf".


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

ha well i just trimmed my leg hair, i like it! muscles look a lot more defined, if this is feminine then so be it lol


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Lol when I completely shaved my legs they where so damn soft and my muscles also looked much more defined. I am a leg man, that is what turns me on most about a woman's body parts so I decided to sit in a chair while I was in my undies and cross my legs like a women does to see how my legs looked. Lol they looked so good, like if I was looking at a tall and strong woman's thick legs. It was creepy, and uncomfortable (if you get what I mean). I'll stick with the hair, definitely.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> it's pretty girly.


Seems all the porn studs shave virtually everything and they're so "girly" they spend entire workdays just having sex with women.

I've never shaved my legs. I don't wear shorts either and even if I did I'm quite average in amount of body hair so I wouldn't stand out.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Ununderstood said:


> Lol when I completely shaved my legs they where so damn soft and my muscles also looked much more defined. I am a leg man, that is what turns me on most about a woman's body parts so I decided to sit in a chair while I was in my undies and cross my legs like a women does to see how my legs looked. Lol they looked so good, like if I was looking at a tall and strong woman's thick legs. It was creepy, and uncomfortable (if you get what I mean). I'll stick with the hair, definitely.


:lol funny post - I had to shave the lower part of my legs to tape up a high ankle injury and it did look a bit odd to me. Everybody is different though, could barely recognize the lower portion of my leg - it did look more feminine.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Seems all the porn studs shave virtually everything and they're so "girly" they spend entire workdays just having sex with women.


I can relate to that, don't get me wrong im no porn stud but i dunno it's just so much... well, cleaner and sightly.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

cosmikdebris said:


> I don't shave my legs, but if i had super hairy legs like robin williams hairy then i would consider it, or just wear pants all the time.


lmao!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

leg hair doesn't bother me i don't think its girly just different i wouldn't do it personally but that's just me.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

What is so wrong with shaving? All that hair just gets in the way. Shave it off. Now it's gone. The end.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Does it really matter?

Some guys barely have hair on their legs anyway so it might look like they shave when they don't. Other guys obviously have A LOT of hair on their legs. It depends on the preference of the individual and what they feel comfortable doing. If guys work hard to get muscles in their legs there shouldn't be a problem with them appearing "feminine."


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Ununderstood said:


> I don't get how some girls like men with hair and some like men without hair. For a guy, I am pretty sure none of us would like a girl with hairy legs. How come women have such different views on this hair issue? Is it that some women like men who are more feminine, or "sensitive"? It is like men can shave or not shave and still be men and be attractive. Yet women HAVE to shave or else they just look disgusting...anyone get what I am trying to say? Like a girl would never make a thread "LOL Is it wrong that I'm a female and I never shave my legs?" cause then everyone would be like "uggh wtf".


lmao, good social commentary. I don't get it either.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Seems all the porn studs shave virtually everything and they're so "girly" they spend entire workdays just having sex with women.
> 
> I've never shaved my legs. I don't wear shorts either and even if I did I'm quite average in amount of body hair so I wouldn't stand out.


Yeah, and it's weird that they do that. Given that the audience for most porn is mostly men, I don't see the point in men shaving. I suppose it's for the benefit of the men watching or the porn actresses don't like it or whatever.

Personally, I don't like this trend of men shaving their bodies because it's too much damn work. I'd prefer it if masculinity stays with hairy legs and not switch to girly legs. I don't like that men have to worry about such things nowadays. Leave the girly stuff for the girls, not the "porn studs" who "spend entire workdays . . . having sex with women" or just your average joes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Trust me, after TWO infractions, and a warning.....it's warranted.
From here on out....if this thread is locked, infractions will be issued.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Yeah, and it's weird that they do that. Given that the audience for most porn is mostly men, I don't see the point in men shaving. I suppose it's for the benefit of the men watching or the porn actresses don't like it or whatever.
> 
> Personally, I don't like this trend of men shaving their bodies because it's too much damn work. I'd prefer it if masculinity stays with hairy legs and not switch to girly legs. I don't like that men have to worry about such things nowadays. Leave the girly stuff for the girls, not the "porn studs" who "spend entire workdays . . . having sex with women" or just your average joes.


I think the reason why a lot of the guys in the porn business shave because after all, it is a business. They are going to appeal to not only straight men, but gay men and bisexual men. They make the most profit by targeting as many sexual preferences in one scene as they can.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

But my legs are so silky soft shaved ! (ha only half kidding)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I like hairy chests. Nice and soft place to lay my head.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jul 7, 2009)

If it makes you happy or makes you feel better about yourself than its not wrong at all. Anyways you do it because it makes you feel better about yourself. If it didn't make you feel better about yourself than why do it right?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

There are a ton of guys who shave/wax their entire bodies. I speak from 'firsthand' experience (not _that_ kind of experience. *cough*) I am not one of them, but whatever makes you happy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

well male swimmers shave their stuff.


----------



## White Rat (Jul 13, 2009)

There's nothing wrong that I can see with shaving one's body hair, other than the extra hassle. 

As for myself, I value what little body hair I have; my beard has several gaps in it, and my chest hair is nothing more than a couple small patches.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I did it a couple of times, just for fun. It wasn't fun. It took forever to shave them completely and it itched so bad I wanted to die when it started growing back.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

nihlanth1 said:


> I think the reason why a lot of the guys in the porn business shave because after all, it is a business. They are going to appeal to not only straight men, but gay men and bisexual men. They make the most profit by targeting as many sexual preferences in one scene as they can.


 Gay men (in general) like hair and lots of it. Bisexual men (and I am one so I should know) generally prefer women but will go with the right man or just for fun. I have no clue why men in porn shave but unless they have serious misconceptions about gay men, that isn't it.


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

Omnium11 said:


> I shave my chest


i do too and i have no idea why.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ummmmmmm, They're your legs and you can do what you like with em I guess. Though I personally wouldn't do it myself. 
and just curious... does it itch?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I remove my back hair. So far, the only thing that works is Male Nair stuff. The problem is that the hair is so think, ingrown hairs can become a problem.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Old thread? Heh.

Is it wrong that I'm female and don't shave my legs? :b


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ I would find it refreshingly different.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good Lord! Why would you shave yer legs?

If I did that, all me mates would call me "a big jessie". But fook it, If you like the smooth feeling then go fer it lad.

It'll help you swim faster in the olympics!!!!


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

If there are girls out there who believe that not shaving your legs all the time shouldn't get you any flak, then I'm gonna be one of the guys who believes that shaving your legs sometimes should be fine. I'm pretty hairy myself. 

But upon seeing that there are girls who actually HATE/GET ANNOYED/DISGUSTED when guys shave their legs, it makes me want to shave them all the more as a way of saying "piss off, *****".


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

If it feels natural and good, then you don't want to be right.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Why are old threads constantly getting revived?

If I made a personal thread years ago I'd loathe to see it dug up from it's grave especially if I regretted making it in the first place...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

WalkingOnEggShells said:


> If there are girls out there who believe that not shaving your legs all the time shouldn't get you any flak, then I'm gonna be one of the guys who believes that shaving your legs sometimes should be fine. I'm pretty hairy myself.
> 
> But upon seeing that there are girls who actually HATE/GET ANNOYED/DISGUSTED when guys shave their legs, it makes me want to shave them all the more as a way of saying "piss off, *****".


I'll say the same to anyone who complains about my natural unshaven-ness, then. :b


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

WalkingOnEggShells said:


> But upon seeing that there are girls who actually HATE/GET ANNOYED/DISGUSTED when guys shave their legs, it makes me want to shave them all the more as a way of saying "piss off, *****".


It's so weird that some people actually get grossed out about a man shaving his legs. Usually people get grossed out about _not_ shaving.

I see no problem at all with a man shaving his legs.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My dad does it for athletic purposes.

My mom was like, "Look, if you're gonna shave your legs, YOU GOTTA USE SOME LOTION. Those legs are dry." Poor dad.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Yes I shave my legs from the knee cap up. Having too much hair isn't confortable.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Old thread? Heh.
> 
> Is it wrong that I'm female and don't shave my legs? :b


"Wrong" can be any thing, depends from person to person.
Perhaps is not culturally acceptable in most places.

A girl that doesn't shave is a girl that intrigues me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pita said:


> My dad does it for athletic purposes.
> 
> My mom was like, "Look, if you're gonna shave your legs, YOU GOTTA USE SOME LOTION. Those legs are dry." Poor dad.


We don't know that! :lol
I would be worried about putting lotion on my back. It might worsen any acne I'd get .


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> We don't know that! :lol
> I would be worried about putting lotion on my back. It might worsen any acne I'd get .


You could always use lotion with AHA. That would actually make acne better. But you're probably fine without it. For some reason, legs are really prone to dryness, moreso than backs.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, old fashioned woman here to say... hair is natural... let it grow. If it bothers you that much... shave, you can't please everyone. I like hairy chests, legs and arms, pit hair is normal for men and back hair (hey, it's not a dealbreaker as long as you don't cringe during one of my back massage).


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> We don't know that! :lol
> I would be worried about putting lotion on my back. It might worsen any acne I'd get .


Moisturizer does not worsen acne. That's a serious misconception that (straight) men have. Grab an oil-free moisturizer (or non-comedogenic which just means won't block pores) and you'll be good.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shave your legs homie :yes


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

My arms and chest have a normal amount of hair, but my legs are much thicker. I already shave my armpits, and now I'm tempted to shave my legs too. Maybe I'll try it out tonight.

Perhaps ironically, even as a guy who shaves body hair, I have absolutely no problem with hair on women.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

if you don't have hair in other places men usually do then you're just making your body uniform. there's nothing wrong with that. it's not that weird, just a touch unconventional. not a big deal.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Moisturizer does not worsen acne. That's a serious misconception that (straight) men have.


It used to worsen mine. Hell, even the stuff that was supposed to rid me of acne made it worse.

I don't see anything wrong with males shaving their legs, or females not shaving theirs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never shaved my legs, but then I have a rather typical amount of body hair for a male and it's uniformly distributed. I can certainly see the rationale for shaving legs if a guy is super hairy there and it looks odd in that it doesn't match the rest of his nearly hairless body.

I also don't wear shorts, so not an issue. I don't wear shorts because of my militant stance against underwear and one sort of has to wear undergarments with shorts unless they want to show things others sure don't want to see.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha, I'm just doing an essay on Buddhism and I put this quote in my paper (I'm not religious though, but I feel like it's a good point)
"Don't believe a teaching just because you've heard it from a man who's supposed to be holy, or because it's contained in a book supposed to be holy, or because all your friends and neighbors believe it. But whatever you've observed and analyzed for yourself and found to be reasonable and good, then accept that and put it into practice."
I guess if shaving your legs feels right to you then that is the right thing to do 
You make your own rules!


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> my militant stance against underwear


What've you got against underwear? :|


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Pocketfox said:


> My arms and chest have a normal amount of hair, but my legs are much thicker. I already shave my armpits, and now I'm tempted to shave my legs too. Maybe I'll try it out tonight.
> 
> Perhaps ironically, even as a guy who shaves body hair, *I have absolutely no problem with hair on women*.


I do. There's a girl who serves coffee at one cafe I goto and she has a mild moustache growing as well as hair on her arms. Honestly, it just looks really bad to me. Basic hygiene, they should shave stuff like that...


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Ununderstood said:


> I am pretty sure none of us would like a girl with hairy legs.


Don't be so sure! :|

And shaving short body hair doesn't really fall under 'hygiene'. I'm hoping if you're criticising someone for that, you shave your armpits at the least.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I must be the most hairy AND hygienic woman I know! Wow, who would've thought!? :b


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

So you don't shave anything? Bravo, miss.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A little tidying here and there. But yeah, I've been off shaving for about two weeks now. :b I don't really see the point of it.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

It's a shame so many women feel that it's mandatory.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I view it like this:

A lot of women like guys with hair on their legs, so why go through all that crap and shave it off?

P.S. I had an oral communications teacher a couple of semesters ago and her legs were HAIRY as heck. I could tell by her demeanor she was more hippy than anything. I wasn't really diggin' her legs but that might just be because I'm not used to seeing it—thick like red mustache! Whew...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You girls are picky lol It's just hair, do what you want with it lol. 
Don't be bothered about what others think.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> It's a shame so many women feel that it's mandatory.


Ditto!


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

I like to see leg hair on guys. I don't think its bad if men want to shave tho.

Personally, I shave but not all the time. I don't do it religiously in winter, just when I feel its gotten too much. I make sure I shave if I'm going to be exposed by wearing shorts etc, and I guess I'd shave more often if I had a boyfriend. The only area I never shave is my arms, I don't even think about it normally.


----------



## april showers (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think theres anything wrong with that. lol, Personally it'd be nice if people didn't make a big deal out of someone body hair and whether they shave or not. There's nothing wrong with either option not matter what your gender.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Only if you do it in the bath whilst listening to Michael Bolton surrounded by the scent of ylang ylang candles and coconut body lotion.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I think it's very wrong for a straight male to shave his legs.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

And for the record, my boyfriend is hairy and I think it's great. :lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> A little tidying here and there. But yeah, I've been off shaving for about two weeks now. :b I don't really see the point of it.


I stopped shaving for about a year. Just got tired of it. And I guess I'm weird, but I find hairy armpits really cute? Dunno.


----------



## FoxyJava (Mar 10, 2010)

No. Why in the world would that be bad?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

No, you are fine. I have seen people with the opposite problem. For example, this guy practically had a coat of hair on the top of his feet! I did not think this was possible.


----------



## bananasnow (Apr 9, 2010)

No.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

my legs are pretty hairy but I dont shave them


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

pita said:


> I stopped shaving for about a year. Just got tired of it. And I guess I'm weird, but I find hairy armpits really *cute*? Dunno.


 Yes.


----------

